# مساعدة في مشروع تخرج



## eng_shehab (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا طالب هندسة اتصالات في فصلي الاخير ولدي مشروع تخرج في هندسة الاتصالات

موضوع المشروع باختصار

انه اعمل يكون في حساس للغاز داخل المنزل ولما يصي اي تسريب للغاز يصل رسالة الى صاحب المنزل بان هناك تسرب

طبعا انا محتاج لاكثر من قطعة الكترونية 

فلي بعرف او عنده اي شرح او توضيح او دائرة الكترونية تفيدنا يا ريت ما يبخل عليها 

علما بأن المشكلة عندي الان في كيفية ارسال الرسالة من جهاز مثبت في المنزل الى الجهاز المنتقل لصاحب المنزل 

كيف اعمل ارسال رسالة تلقائية بمجرد حدوث التسرب

يا ريت تساعدوني


​


----------



## irony_M (17 مارس 2010)

انا عملت نفس الموضوع بس كان حساس حراره ​ عشان تبعت رساله مش محتاج اكتر من 
1- موبايل او GSM-modem او GSM-module
و دى اجهزة او دوائر جاهزه تستطيع شرائها من علي النت بسهوله
2- محتاج ميكرو كونترولر او جهاز كومبيوتر 
حدد عايز ايه من دول و انا هاشرحلك الفكره


----------



## eng_shehab (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا كثير الك على الرد

الان انا اعلم اني احتاج مايكروكنترول

الان اذا حدث تسرب للغاز
يوجد جاز للهاتف مثبت داخل المنزل

الان اريد من المايكروكنترولر ان يرسل رسالة من خلال جهاز الهاتف الموجود في المنزل الى رقم هاتف مخزن داخله طبعا هذا خاص بصاحب المنزل

وهذا كل الطلب


----------



## ابراهيم054001 (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم يا شباب 
*انا طالب هندسة اتصالات في فصلي الاخير ولدي مشروع تخرج 
فكرة المشروع حول تعقب الهاتف المحمول عن طريق الاقمار الاصطناعيه
لو سمحتم يا شباب محتاج كود لارسال الموقع من الهاتف الي الايميل 
وايضا كود بلغة بيسك لعمل انترفيس بين google map و microsoft access *


----------



## engineer osos (23 مارس 2010)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا طالب هندسة اتصالات فى فصلى الاخير ولدى مشروع تخرج فكرة المشروع حول التحكم باشكال مختلفة و حماية المنزل (smart house) ,وارسال رسائل قصيرة فى حالة وجود مشكلة ما واريد مساعد فى GSM-module وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## irony_M (23 مارس 2010)

eng_shehab
1- do you use landline or mobile phone ?
2- do you have the gas sensor ?
3- do you have any experience with micro controller programming?
4- do you have any experience in computer programming ?
5- where do you live now ?
6- what is the final date of this project ?


----------



## irony_M (23 مارس 2010)

engineer osos

what is the gsm module you use?


----------



## AKAQ (17 أبريل 2010)

للاسف ما عندي فكرة


----------



## العبادي_079 (21 أبريل 2010)

*


irony_M قال:



انا عملت نفس الموضوع بس كان حساس حراره ​ عشان تبعت رساله مش محتاج اكتر من 
1- موبايل او GSM-modem او GSM-module
و دى اجهزة او دوائر جاهزه تستطيع شرائها من علي النت بسهوله
2- محتاج ميكرو كونترولر او جهاز كومبيوتر 
حدد عايز ايه من دول و انا هاشرحلك الفكره

أنقر للتوسيع...


كلامك 100% , واحب ان اضيف بعض الاشياء التي يمكن انت تجعل المشروع افضل ان شاء الله 


كما قال الاخ irony_M نريد 

1- جهاز نقوم بوضع الشريحه الSIM بداخلها التي سوف تقوم بارسال الرسالة الى الجهاز الذي سيصله رساله التنبيه ويمكن استخدام جهاز موبايل بس لاغلب انه يكون مربوط على الكمبيوتر , او GSM Module وهو عبارة عن قطعه الكترونيه تقوم بدخال الSIM بداخلها )

2 - نحتاج الى Microcontroller ويوجد هناك انواع عده اخي العزيز ومن ابرزها وارخصا وذات جوده جيده هي PIC ليتم برمجتها والتحكم باجزء الدائرة الالكترونية ككل .

3-نحتاج ايضا ً الى حساسات للغاز وايضا ً ال جهاز Keypad لايقاف عمل او تفعيل عمل الدائرة كامله وLCD Module وهي شاشه لتوضح ما قمت بادخاله . 


4 -جهاز انذار صوتي وانذار مرئي (لمبه ) ,حتى يصبح المشروع منطقي ومتكامل اكثر

أخي العزيز لتحاول استخدام قطع الكترونية غاليه الثمن ولا رخيصة الثمن ومن ثم حاول شراء جميع متطلباتك مرة واحده لتحصل على افضل الاسعار , ولا تنسى ان تجعل وقت كافي جدا ً وان تجهز المشروع قبل 10 ايام من مناقشة , حتى تنحصر في وقت معين . 

ملاحظة مهمه اخي لا تضع في مشروعك اي شي لا تعرفه يجب عليك معرفته كل جزء فيه لكي لا تقع بالاحراج امام لجنه المقابله .
**


----------



## فواز جكسا (23 أبريل 2010)

أنا طالب بالسنة الأخيرة
مشروع تخرجي عن 
مقاسم الجيل الثالث
w.cdma
أرجوا منكم المساعدة
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## بدون اسم وبس (19 فبراير 2011)

وانا طالبه بقسم الحاسب .. اخر سنه ومطلبو منا مشروع تخرج 

اخترنا المشروع 

مشروع حماية المنزل عبر خط الهاتف
مشروع يرتبط بهندسة الالكترونيات يهدف البحث إلى تصميم نظام للحراسة والتنبيه والمراقبة عن بعد للمنازل
بشكل خاص ، فهو يجمع بين الحالات الثلاث (الحراسة – المراقبة – التنبيه) كما أنه يقوم بإنذار مالك 
النظام شخصياً وعن بعد دون تدخل أحد أو إعلان حالة الاختراق على الملأ كما في النظم الموجودة
كما أنه نظام حراسة المنازل والمنشآت من خلال إبلاغ مالك النظام بالاتصال به


بس الى الان مو فاهمين فكرته وكيف بنفذه 

الي يقدر يساعدني بفكره اتمنى يرد علي لاني مو عارفه ايش نحتااااج بالضبط من اجهزه 

كل الي فاهمته راح نشتري جهاز انذار + الجوال غير كذا ضايعه مو فاهمه شي

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر 

انتظر ردك


----------

